# What Kind Of Cop Are You?



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

What Kind Of Cop Are You?

http://film.guardian.co.uk/quiz/questions/0,5952,1166555,00.html?

You are Captain Doby, the buddies' by-the-book superior. Always ready to slam the desk 
and burst a blood vessel in your self-righteous fury

lol


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

"You are Ken Hutchinson, the soulful, slightly smug, nice guy of the buddy partnership. Days are spent jumping onto cars. Nights are a whirl of candlelit dinners and syrupy songs"


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

You are Dave Starsky, the pugnacious, comical rough diamond of the buddy partnership. You have black hair. You wear jeans. Er, that's about it

Wow, thats accurate. I have brown hair though.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

> You are Ken Hutchinson, the soulful, slightly smug, nice guy of the buddy partnership. Days are spent jumping onto cars. Nights are a whirl of candlelit dinners and syrupy songs


Thats all me. I mean, that used to be me... I need to get a life...
Nights are actually spent chasing a two year old, and intervening in my thirteen year old's crisis of the moment. Then I watch 'Starsky and Hutch'
:/:


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

"You are Captain Doby, the buddies' by-the-book superior. Always ready to slam the desk and burst a blood vessel in your self-righteous fury"
Well, I always thought of myself as Hutch, but I guess I'm older now and, hey, at least I got promoted!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

You are Captain Doby, the buddies' by-the-book superior. Always ready to slam the desk and burst a blood vessel in your self-righteous fury


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*I'm having a good week huh...:roll: *

*"You give Dennis Peck from the movie "Internal Affairs" a good name.*
*You'll be blown away by a co-worker if a family member doesn't kill you first..."*


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

You are Captain Doby, the buddies' by-the-book superior. Always ready to slam the desk and burst a blood vessel in your self-righteous fury .

I do own a Doberman:wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

You are Ken Hutchinson, the soulful, slightly smug, nice guy of the buddy partnership. Days are spent jumping onto cars. Nights are a whirl of candlelit dinners and syrupy songs


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

You are Ken Hutchinson, the soulful, slightly smug, nice guy of the buddy partnership. Days are spent jumping onto cars. Nights are a whirl of candlelit dinners and syrupy songs

NICE!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

:blush: You are Huggy Bear, a hustling, huckstering, pimp-walking remnant from the blaxploitation era. But are you an icon of African-American empowerment, or a poster-boy of retro racism? Only you know for sure.


WTF!?! :wow:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

You are Dave Starsky, the pugnacious, comical rough diamond of the buddy partnership. You have black hair. You wear jeans. Er, that's about it


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

JoninNH said:


> :blush: You are Huggy Bear, a hustling, huckstering, pimp-walking remnant from the blaxploitation era. But are you an icon of African-American empowerment, or a poster-boy of retro racism? Only you know for sure...


:L:

*WTG Jon! Now thats the kind of editorial sarcasm I'm talkin' bout! :GNANA: *


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

You are Dave Starsky, the pugnacious, comical rough diamond of the buddy partnership. You have blackhair. You wear jeans. Er, that's about it.


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

You are Captain Doby, the buddies' by-the-book superior. Always ready to slam the desk and burst a blood vessel in your self-righteous fury :wink:


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

You are Dave Starsky, the pugnacious, comical rough diamond of the buddy partnership. You have black hair. You wear jeans. Er, that's about it


----------



## Tackleberry (Jan 31, 2005)

"You are Dave Starsky, the pugnacious, comical rough diamond of the buddy partnership. You have black hair. You wear jeans. Er, that's about it."

I guess thats pretty accurate. I do like to play my pranks on the rookies, and make sure everyone has a fun (but safe) shift. But I have brown hair and I can't remember the last time I wore jeans.


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

You are Ken Hutchinson, the soulful, slightly smug, nice guy of the buddy partnership. Days are spent jumping onto cars. Nights are a whirl of candlelit dinners and syrupy songs


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You are Ken Hutchinson, the soulful, slightly smug, nice guy of the buddy partnership. Days are spent jumping onto cars. Nights are a whirl of candlelit dinners and syrupy songs


----------

